
Managing TLS connections using Lua and Lua coroutines (2018) - nromiun
http://boston.conman.org/2018/07/23.1
======
as-j
We use lua and coroutines heavily in an embedded Linux project. We use ubus,
and uloop from OpenWRT, which have Lua bindings^1. It works really well, and
makes some very nice to read code in the final application.

It's nice to see someone using it well, and Lua's lack of a good TLS/HTTPS
bindings is a bit sad.

Lua does have it's issues, and can be a pain. But it's an incredibly powerful
little language that really fits our needs well on a embedded system with
restricted ram. Debugging an app when are 4 coroutines deep and have 4 stack
traces unrolled on the screen...isn't so fun.

\---

1) Though they leave a bit to be desired, and we've cleaned them up. I need to
remember to try and see if we can it get upstreamed.

